# gotta be one of the coolest



## FERAL ONE (Feb 22, 2013)

set of shots i have gotten. some have seen these already, but i figured with all the cool owl shots i would share mine ! taken on a north florida river, this critter tried to eat my friends frog and i thankfully was ready. i got 4 of this series but these were my favorites.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow!!! That is awesome F1!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you ever had soooo much to say, but...

You are a BAD man Funky1


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 22, 2013)

whooo ?  little ol me


----------



## quinn (Feb 22, 2013)

Dude!! I'm thankful you were ready as well!great capture for sure! Could be a preview of a FSO 2013!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 22, 2013)

WOW FERAL! Those photos are Totally Awesome! You sure made The Best of a Perfect Situation!

Dick


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 22, 2013)

That is SO cool. And you were ready.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 22, 2013)

Great shots, thanks for showing them.

John I.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome shots!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

OH, to be soooo bad, to be soooo Goood!!


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 24, 2013)

that was pretty cool right there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

Phenomenal........


----------



## Redbow (Feb 24, 2013)

That Owl must have been very hungry..Great photographs...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## Shug (Feb 24, 2013)

Great photos,  thats a once an a lifetime seen


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow!  Great capture - that would be so cool to see in motion!


----------



## kathy1959 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love Owls these are awesome...thanks for sharing...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool shot!


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 26, 2013)

Now that is a picture of a lifetime  awesome !!!!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are just great!


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 27, 2013)

awesome!!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Feb 27, 2013)

It amazing the owl dived for the frog in front of you. I've seen hawks & large owls dive for small pups in a chain link fenced yard. Offers no protection from above. Dropped the pup from high enough it killed him shortly after landing. Now we walk them on a leash. Still see birds of prey flying and looking occasionally.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

Michael F. Gray said:


> It amazing the owl dived for the frog in front of you. I've seen hawks & large owls dive for small pups in a chain link fenced yard. Offers no protection from above. Dropped the pup from high enough it killed him shortly after landing. Now we walk them on a leash. Still see birds of prey flying and looking occasionally.



A hawk killed my mama's dachshund a few years ago!  We have a pair of hawks that like to hang out around the house & when they are out there I can't let my little Boston terrier out b/c I'm afraid they will attack her.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 1, 2013)

It's all been said so what can I add but astonishing


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome captures!


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 24, 2013)

That is some awesome pictures.   I have saw several things of that nature in my years in the outdoors, just never have gotten any pictures like that.


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome shot. Glade you are prepaired when out.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 26, 2013)

WOW! Those are incredible!


----------



## rcoggins (May 21, 2013)

*Wonderful!*

Wonderful shots!


----------



## hummdaddy (May 21, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## deermaster13 (May 21, 2013)

Those are awesome shots!!


----------



## Buck Roar (May 21, 2013)

Awesome!!!!


----------

